# Snake oil?



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Dr. Davey Smith, Chief of Infectious Diseases and Global Public Health at UC San Diego. "CBD is this generation's snake oil,


I often check out a couple other outdoor/gun sites. On them the younger people are passionate about pot, as if it was the magic elixir. I don't see myself as a pessimist, rather simply cautious. Many of the people that fall into the millennial category think recreational pot is not only ok, but desirable. They site all kinds of benefits with no data. They get so excited it leaves me puzzled. Thoughts???.

Edit: Lest we think drugs are a victimless crime.

https://nypost.com/2019/10/27/americans ... -collapse/


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I am all for legalized pot for recreational use. I also believe that CBD oil does have some health benefits but it needs to be tested. How is it supposed to get tested without the backing of the FDA?
Hemp, CBD, and marijuana all need to have FDA backing and tested asap. Why is big pharma so against it? I think that it the bigger question.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I chuckle every time someone praises "natural" remedies as being safe.. just because something is natural that doesn't make it safe. Mushrooms are natural but many are poisonous. Often the difference between natural drugs and manufacture or processed ones is the potency. Natural drugs often, but not always, are safer because the potency is low. While pot is considered to be fairly safe growers are constantly looking at ways to improve the potency and in likelihood are making it less safe. Many of the studies quoted by supporters are old data based on a mostly unmodified plant.

I also think that sometimes the government should let us pick the lesser of two evils. If your gonna die anyway what's the difference if a drug has a potentially deadly side effect?

I'm against it for recreational use for one reason....because we already have one recreational "drug" that is already abused&#8230; Alcohol...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

And FWIW if made legal Is some pot user is fired from his job because of lack of productivity he better not even think about suing his employer.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The people dying with lung complications from vapeing all have one thing in common. They all used THC in their electronic cigaret.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Look at the legalization of pot in CA. It isn't doing one damn thing to help stop the illegal sale and distribution of pot. The "legal" pot trade is getting crushed. So when people will say if you legalize it then the illegal stuff will go away... NOPE. The cartels don't pay taxes, licensing, advertising, any other government oversight. The cartel will still get their money.

Now on the legalization on it... There needs to be better "field" testing for it. I have stated this over and over. The police need something like a breath test for it. Or something like alcohol. Because like mentioned above.... that legal drug is getting abused... don't need more "legal" drugs to be abused.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The war on pot has always been a sham driven by lobbyists in the alcohol industry. Using the power of government Cronies to crush 
The competition.
More deep state corruption IMO. That said smoking pot( or anything) is bad for you and a stupid thing to do. Don't know if CBD is legit.

All the big alcohol companies are investing in the pot business, what's that tell you?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> All the big alcohol companies are investing in the pot business, what's that tell you?


Oh agree with you on this one. They know the direction it is going plus more profit. Right now the bigger alcohol guys are losing market share to the smaller guys. Look at all the "craft" breweries popping up. Look at all the whiskey, gin, etc smaller distilleries popping up. Celebrity alcohols and what not. The big boys are jumping into the new market.


----------

